# Aqua Atlas Strog Shoulder Years of Production



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 17, 2019)

I've searched this site, the Internet, with no joy. I ordered a copy of The Red Book No. 12 today. However, I would like to know the approximate year range for the production of this aqua Atlas Strong Shoulder jar. I'm guessing the 1920's and maybe into the 1930's but would like to narrow it down a bit if possible. Any ideas? Many thanks.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 18, 2019)

Hard to get any replies from people on this site anymore. Must be the Facebook effect. Here is a previous post regarding the Strong Shoulder jars. Hope this helps.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?602848-Atlas-Strong-Shoulder-Mason-Jar


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Apr 18, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Hard to get any replies from people on this site anymore. Must be the Facebook effect. Here is a previous post regarding the Strong Shoulder jars. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?602848-Atlas-Strong-Shoulder-Mason-Jar



Thanks a bunch WesternPA-collector. I hope to learn more info on Atlas jars when the Red Book #12 arrives.BTW, I hunted in your state for several years with a friend who was from Butler. We hunted in Clarion Co.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Apr 19, 2019)

foxfirerodandgun said:


> Thanks a bunch WesternPA-collector. I hope to learn more info on Atlas jars when the Red Book #12 arrives.BTW, I hunted in your state for several years with a friend who was from Butler. We hunted in Clarion Co.


Good bottle states Oklahoma any Creek bank any place like Frank Phillips home bartlesvile Oklahoma bottles every Creek bank Yu hit I rarely found any screw tops all corky Kenny's bottles whole town is Phillips petroelem dump sights that the Phillips turned into bike trails and good God wendel the digger Odell's from bartlesvile to Phillips was a test everything invent alot test labs Yu never knew. What was coming up next alot smalls 3in one oils 2 inches muriine alot meds salt bottom jugs beer bottles half a 3 d skull poision bottle myheart dropped the most wanted poision bottle dam the whole bottle dam they would have fought for that bottle into the millions for days to get that bottle 3 d skull brown only half alot geaoge Washington statues anything Washington worth money alot peps collect g Washington anything !!!!

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 19, 2019)

foxfirerodandgun said:


> Thanks a bunch WesternPA-collector. I hope to learn more info on Atlas jars when the Red Book #12 arrives.BTW, I hunted in your state for several years with a friend who was from Butler. We hunted in Clarion Co.



Never been to Clarion unless it was just passing through. I've noticed the types of bottles in the dumps can change from one town to the next, even ones separated by just 10 miles. I bet Clarion has some good stuff.


----------



## coreya (Apr 21, 2019)

Pictures would certainly help but you are correct in the date range of 1920 to 30's.


----------

